# new accessories.. how to match? (pictures included)



## kei (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi guys. I've recently gotten these accessories from my favourite online seller aka my lovely sister. (Haha.) But I'm running out of ideas on what clothes and makeup to wear with them. I'm _soooo boring_. I always have the *same* look. Any suggestions please? Thanks so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/4094/458/1600/Glamourous%20Chic.jpgIMG]

[IMG]http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/4094/458/1600/Perfect%20Love.0.jpg


----------



## kei (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG. I didn't realised the pictures are soooo big. I'm so sorry. I don't know how to resize them 'cos I just copied the urls from the website. The pictures look a lot smaller on the website. :x


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kei* 
_OMG. I didn't realised the pictures are soooo big. I'm so sorry. I don't know how to resize them 'cos I just copied the urls from the website. The pictures look a lot smaller on the website. :x_

 
what's the website? i'll resize them for you....


----------



## kei (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarieLisa_Smile* 
_what's the website? i'll resize them for you...._

 
Thanks so much!
it's http://starduststory.blogspot.com/

But the pictures are all over the place. It may be hard to find them.
Hmmm...the urls I've copied are here:
http://photos1.blogger.com/hello/15/...%20Diamond.jpg
http://photos1.blogger.com/hello/15/...ous%20Chic.jpg
http://photos1.blogger.com/hello/15/...t%20Love.0.jpg
http://photos1.blogger.com/hello/15/...my%20Heart.jpg


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kei* 
_Thanks so much!
it's http://starduststory.blogspot.com/

But the pictures are all over the place. It may be hard to find them.
Hmmm...the urls I've copied are here:
http://photos1.blogger.com/hello/15/...%20Diamond.jpg
http://photos1.blogger.com/hello/15/...ous%20Chic.jpg
http://photos1.blogger.com/hello/15/...t%20Love.0.jpg
http://photos1.blogger.com/hello/15/...my%20Heart.jpg_

 
Hey the URL doesn't work so I can't find which one you have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's better if you tell me the name of the accessories and i'll try to resize them tomorrow.. its getting late over here =) it's like 3:19AM lol


----------



## JULIA (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd offer help...but fix the pictures first =]


----------



## kei (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarieLisa_Smile* 
_Hey the URL doesn't work so I can't find which one you have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's better if you tell me the name of the accessories and i'll try to resize them tomorrow.. its getting late over here =) it's like 3:19AM lol_

 
hey... I managed to make the last 3 pictures smaller.. Can right? What do you think? I'm working on the 1st picture. Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## kei (Aug 17, 2006)

*deleted* repeated post


----------

